# Interesting Semi-scientific Comparisons of Knife Sharpeners



## noboundaries (Dec 3, 2021)

I saw this YouTube video right after it was posted. I intended to post the link earlier, but TG, Christmas, new granddaughter being delivered as I type. So, if you have a bit of an analytical mind like me, this is an interesting watch. It can easily confirm what you already know about your sharpener, or give you some ideas for a new one. Heck, you could tell Santa about something you see!

No whetstones were harmed in the making of this video.

RUSSIA vs USA Knife Sharpener? TSPROF vs Lansky, Wicked Edge, KME, Tormek T-8, Work Sharp Ken Onion - Bing video


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 3, 2021)

Interesting video. I've had the Lansky for 40 yrs at least and don't use it often enough.
 And congrats on the new grand !
And they sure are grand !


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks! She is 21.9" and 11.2 lbs (that's not a typo).


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 3, 2021)

Wow she's ready for middle school lol
3 of mine were premmies... not much bigger than a squirrel.....


----------



## old sarge (Dec 3, 2021)

Congratulations on the new Granddaughter.


----------



## xbubblehead (Dec 3, 2021)

Granddaughters are great, that's all I have!
I've stubbornly resisted buying any of these "erector set" sharpening systems; for the simple knives I sharpen I can't see the expense when I do just fine with an oil stone.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 4, 2021)

She was born 8 minutes after my first post. Her mother had a full head of dark hair when she was born. And so does _little_ Hannah. 

I love stone sharpening. The video was a great way to show the efficiency of the devices that achieve similar results.


----------

